# Efflorescence on new roofs



## Wayne E (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody noticing this more lately? Is there salt in the sand?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

What kind of shingles are you seeing this on?

I have noticed it on Malarkey Legacy's. The oils coming out of the singles tends to leave a residue behind. After a few rainstorms this effect went away completely.


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

Have you tasted it? Well their can be salt in the sand especially if this is a sea water sand.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Must be the shingles made in the costal regions. I know GAF and Malarkey have plants in Los Angeles. This must be the case.:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Never seen it. Didn't think it was possible since the effloresence is something I have only seen in masonry where the salts and minerals leach out of the rest of the "stone" mixture. There must bea lot of limestone in these shingles LOL

What brands have you seen this with and can you provide pictures? How old are the shingles?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I don't think efflorescence is the right terminology for this effect. Efflorescence in short is water staining. I used this term allot in the inspection industry. If their was staining on the underside of the subflooring/sheathing, etc. we would term it "efflorescence". I suppose it sound's a bit more professional than "staining".

It seems like oils are coming out of the shingle. The oils would be residual from the manufacturing process.

The Malarky legacy roof we did in Montana this year had this effect. It was so hot 110+ and we were on a timeline so we had to run hoses in order to work through the day. Allot of oils were coming out of the shingles during the course of installation. It actually looked like a mix of oil and soap because it would kinf of bubble as it was running down the roof. When we completed the project it dumped rain for about 3 hrs straight. All of the residue came off the roof. Or at least it evened out.

I don't think most people notice it as we tend to install in decent weather and this effect doesn't show as much when it's raining due to the fact that the water is running off in sheets rather than a stream of water from a hose.

Again, I have only noticed this from the Legacy line of shingles. Granted other than the occasional OC we havent installed anything else for 2 years now. 

I am curious what brands other people are seeing this on. I heard GAF was having issue with their SBS shingle. No supprise there!


----------



## hakan (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I agree in Turkey turkey on the roof insulation problems related to the Internet search engines have the same things all over the world, but my advice to you is the same as on your original content that can not imitate see the current time, how come the front row


----------



## Wayne E (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all, there seems to be a misunderstanding, I'm in the UK and the materials I'm seeing this on are natural slate, concrete tiles and fibre/cement slates and ridges bedded with mortar.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

LCG said:


> I don't think efflorescence is the right terminology for this effect. Efflorescence in short is water staining. I used this term allot in the inspection industry. If their was staining on the underside of the subflooring/sheathing, etc. we would term it "efflorescence". I suppose it sound's a bit more professional than "staining".


Efflorescence is not the same thing as staining. Grumpy's description is correct. 

Wayne, do you know where the slate/stone/etc are manufactured? I imagine efflorescence, rust, etc is dependant on where the slate was quarried.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh wayne now we're talkin'. I'm not a tile expert but have dabbled a little bit. I have seen efflorescence in cement tiles, but not concrete tiles, and wouldn't trust a fibercement tile (I've see too much fibercement fail).

I've never seen it in slate, and wouldn't think it possible if it is natural quarried slate. However that makes me think this is something happening topical, something perhaps falling from the sky. Perhaps your government is poisoning you with chem trails, like the US poisons it's citizens from secreet military air craft . LOL just kidding  . But seriously, could it be pollution fall out of some kind. Scrape some off and send it to a lab, or perhaps send a full tile to a lab to be analyzed.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

*Q!*



shazapple said:


> Efflorescence is not the same thing as staining. Grumpy's description is correct.
> 
> Wayne, do you know where the slate/stone/etc are manufactured? I imagine efflorescence, rust, etc is dependant on where the slate was quarried.


It is actually salt/minerals left behind by water!

Most associate it with masonry, true. But not all "effloresence" is found in masonry. Typically masonry has allot of mineral deposits so it stands that most would think it is soley a masonry term. IT IS NOT!

Also, I was not arguing with Grumpy. GOD FORBID. I thought the origional post was about shingles, I was wrong. What I was trying to convey was the term "efflorescence" didn't seem to be the right term to explain what I was seeing with current (shingle) lines.

Efflorescence is caused by mineral rich water. So depending on what region your are located in you may see more efflorescence than others. 

So to further answer this question. Wayne, If the product you are using is produced in certain regions you will see more or less "efflorescence". So if a manufacturer is drawing both water "and" stone from a mineral rich geographical region you may see more mineral deposits than those produced in not so mineral rich formations.

If you would like I could bring in my wife "a Geologist" to further answer this question!


----------



## Wayne E (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I'd love to hear her view, thanks. I am almost certain that this comes from the building sand that is used for the mortar to fix the ridges.
I have been told that some of the sand has been hanging around for a long time and is very vet at the start. I live by the sea so this could be the salt issue, or, they have not cleaned/processed the sand properly, cutting corners.
It never used to happen, but is all too familiar of late.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Problems with regards to concrete tile and fiber cement slates. This is due to the manufacturing process. It's a man made product. I would assume it's like pouring new concrete. There is usually a bit of white residue left behind for awhile but almost always goes away.


Natural Slate is a whole different ball game. Basically she said it is most likely salt deposit from the rain/atmosphere. If the slate is sitting in a quarry for awhile it will gather more and more deposits. In Short, Grumpy is right. I wonder if you guys are having some kind of atmospherical condition and more salt is being released into the air.

Basically the salt water vapors are recycled from the Ocean, to land, and then back to ocean. If the salinity levels are higher than normal it may account for more efflorecense in your stone. 

Check you salinity levels in the air. Surely there is someting like a NOAA over there that records these levels. I am curoius to see if they are higher than normal.

There is some kind of efflorescence that occcurs from UV's on natural stone. It is way beyond me how it works nor do I think it applies to this situation.


----------



## hakan (Nov 12, 2012)

*Zirve Yapı Roofing Systems*

Everybody hi


----------



## hakan (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi how are you ? cati izolasyonu


----------

